#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Φέρουσα Τοιχοποιία >  > > >  >  >  Ασφάλεια επένδυσης με φυσική πέτρα

## TOLIS17

Το θέμα δεν αφορά φέρουσα τοιχοποιία αλλά επένδυση τοίχου και θεώρησα να κάνω το ερώτημα σε αυτήν την κατηγορία......

 Σε περίπτωση επένδυσης ενός τοίχου, (ύψους μέχρι και 12m), από φυσική  πέτρα πάχους 7-8cm τοποθετείται σενάζ πάχους (πάχους 2-3cm), ανά 1m  ύψος για την ενίσχυσή της, πάνω στο οποίο μπαίνουν στριφώνια ανά 40 cm  κατά μήκος τα οποία βιδώνονται και διαπερνούν την τοιχοποιία (τούβλο ή  μπετόν). Ανάμεσα σε δύο σενάζ δηλαδή, διάστασης 1m δεν μεσολαβεί τίποτα.
Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω την γνώμη σας για την ασφάλεια αυτής της κατασκευής  έναντι ροπών ανατροπής την πέτρας μιας και μιλάμε για μεγάλο ύψος σε  κτίριο ύψιστης σημασίας (κτίριο εκπαίδευσης) και τι έχετε να προτείνεται  για την βελτίωσή του..........λαμβάνοντας επίσης υπόψη ότι μέσα από την  τοιχοποιία τρέχει και θερμοπρόσοψη η οποία αναγκαστικά θα  τρυπηθεί.........

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## seismic

Αυτό το σενάζ είναι πολύ μικρό για να κάνει δουλειά.
Θα συμβούλευα τα στριφώνια να τοποθετούνται ανά τέσσερις αρμούς ύψος και ανά 50cm μήκος μέσα στους αρμούς
της λάσπης.

----------

